# Super NOS Pump



## Hollywood06 (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anybody used Body Fortress Super NOS Pump? It says it helps blood flow for muscles can get amino acids for recovery. Just wondering if it works?


----------



## nni (Mar 25, 2008)

Hollywood06 said:


> Has anybody used Body Fortress Super NOS Pump? It says it helps blood flow for muscles can get amino acids for recovery. Just wondering if it works?



sounds like what any pump product will do.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 25, 2008)

Too much, try NO Shotgun


----------



## Hollywood06 (Mar 26, 2008)

you mean it cost to much? it was only 10. what is shotgun?


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2008)

Hollywood06 said:


> you mean it cost to much? it was only 10. what is shotgun?



shotgun is much more expensive, but a better formula, and more complete.

super nos pump is L-Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate and is as basic as it gets.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry thinking about something else.....


----------



## Hollywood06 (Mar 26, 2008)

nni said:


> shotgun is much more expensive, but a better formula, and more complete.
> 
> super nos pump is L-Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate and is as basic as it gets.



So is Super NOS pump gonna work or did i waste my money? and what the crap is L-Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate?


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2008)

Hollywood06 said:


> So is Super NOS pump gonna work or did i waste my money? and what the crap is L-Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate?



for $10 its not bad, it is very basic and should give you a pump. take it pre workout (30 minutes) and feel free to paly with the dosage to find your sweet spot. that is the ingredient.


----------

